

ShowHN: Hospital stays suck, so we made Bedside to help (and open sourced it) - ericskiff
http://www.bedsideapp.com

======
whitehat2k9
It's a great idea in theory, but in practice this app only targets a very
specific demographic of hospital patients: those who own a smartphone and use
it regularly, and those who are well enough to be using it in the first place.
What about old people or people who are so ill that they're not even
conscious?

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I would think the person that is otherwise responsible for the well being of
such a person would be able to set this up and run it for them.

~~~
ericskiff
That's exactly our thought, Jack. This is targeted at the "primary caregiver"
of the patient. The person who is doing the visitor organizing, disseminating
information, and spending the most time there with them.

------
splatzone
This seems like a nice app, but it's a very fine niche. Why wouldn't someone
in hospital just use Facebook to let their family know how they're getting
on/request items?

~~~
ericskiff
Facebook certainly serves part of this need, but it's a very public place to
be talking about what is often a private thing. We wanted to make a central,
private, easy to use tool that friends and families can use to rally around
someone and make their stay better.

